# WTS: Scent Blocker Hunting Clothes



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

Protech Fleece Jacket and Pants, Realtree AP, size XL : $75
Freak Nasty Jacket and Pants, Realtree AP, size XL : $75
XT 1/4 zip, Realtree AP, size XL : $30

Trinity Hoodie, Realtree Xtra, size XL : $40
Matrix Pants, Realtree Xtra, size XL : $100

Everything is in good to great shape. The Matrix pants and Trinity hoodie were bought new November 2015.

Take it all for $275 shipped.

Thanks!

Can email pics!


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

Please Close.


----------

